# Topside Squonk Mod - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (2/10/18)

Possibly on of the most anticipated squonk mod from TVC & DOVPO has arrived at Sir Vape.




https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/topside-top-fill-mod-by-dovpo-tvc

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rafique (2/10/18)

was about to check out, waiting on some local feedback on this.


----------

